# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  MonoicEcho's Workbook

## MonoicEcho

Kai (MonoicEcho) Here! It's very awkward as I still have yet to record down my dream so.. I'll be leaving some blank as I don't know what to write down ><!!!!! I hope I'll be a good student and will be able to lucid dream in the near future  :smiley: .

*Reality Checks:*
-Nose Plugs
-Asking myself whether am I dreaming or not
-Counting my fingers :3

*Dream Signs:* (Still can't figure this out as I still can't remember my dream well)
-
-
-

*Short-Term Goals:*
-Be able to record a dream everyday.
-Be able to stay calm during my Lucidity.

*Long-Term Goals:*
-Attain Lucidity in my dreams.
-Able to work my way up to fourth level of lucidity
-

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- None.

*Current Technique:*
- Trying to learn FILD

----------

